# fake blood stain latex?



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

don't worry too much about getting started early... I started on mine for next year before halloween this year.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Most likely, it will.

Do a test on the inside of the mask to make sure.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

If the outside (front) is painted, you may want to test it somewhere not noticable. It may stain the paint.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I will try the inside of the mask, for whatever reason I never thought of that (sometimes I'm slow). 

Thanks.


----------

